# Francis had a better training class



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis went to class tonight. The aggressive dog wasn't there. I felt a lot better. I did notice she was fearful before class started, so I got her attention on me and asked for sit/touch/watch me. Francis went from Stand to Down for the first time without having to sit first. That was a big deal. Sit and Stay and Down and Stay need work, but other than that, she was awesome. All in all, it was a successful and fun evening.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent news! You're a tough cookie Francis


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news. I am glad you helped her get past her trepidation when you got there and had some training breakthroughs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's good news. Did your trainer offer any help to you and Francis on how to handle dogs like this?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Really the only thing I can do is stay away from big dogs and help Francis focus on me.


----------

